# Scorpions in Idaho?



## LASERWOLF52 (May 10, 2011)

I live in western idaho about an hour from oregon where are some good places to find scorpions? Thanks in advance


----------



## Nomadinexile (May 10, 2011)

Sorry I don't have any specific locations for you to go, but I may have something later, I'll keep digging for a while.  Actually, I'm going to let you dig for yourself.   Teach a man to fish.....  

Below is a list of Idaho scorpions from the lists by state at KSP's.  The link directly below this comment is the front page.  Go to the front page, and click on scorpions by family (they are on separate pages like Vaejovis) and find each of the scorpions below.  Then read under the scorpion the distribution.  So for your Non-Vaejovidae species Hadrurus spadix, 

* Hadrurus spadix Stahnke, 1940
Photo of female from a Japanese website (to be linked soon).
Type Locality: (Syntypes) Yaki Trail, Cedar Ridge, Grand Canyon, Coconino County, Wupatki National Monument, Coconino County, and Kingman, Mohave County, Arizona.
Distribution: Arizona: * Coconino and Mohave counties (possibly in Apache and Navajo counties). California: Death Valley region to near I-40; Nevada; Utah; Colorado: near Grand Junction; *Idaho and Oregon in Snake River basin*. Possibly extreme northwestern New Mexico.  Dr. H. L. Stahnke told me in 1979 that he had collected specimens from near Walla Walla, Washington.
Notes: In a revision of the genus, Michael E. Soleglad noted difficulties distinguishing between this species and Hadrurus obscurus based on morphological characters alone.  See also Fet, Soleglad, & Barker 2001.

So from this you can see you will find H. spadix in the Snake River Basin.   You can also search the specific species and get more info as well, including specific collecting localities if you look hard, but this is the best I can do right now.


http://www.angelfire.com/tx4/scorpiones/


http://www.angelfire.com/tx4/scorpiones/states.html

Idaho

Iuridae 

Anuroctonus 
Anuroctonus phaiodactylus (Wood) (?) 
Hadrurus 
Hadrurus spadix Stahnke 
Vaejovidae 

Paruroctonus 
Paruroctonus boreus (Girard) 
Serradigitus 
Serradigitus wupatkiensis (Stahnke) ? 
Vaejovis 
Vaejovis confusus Stahnke (?) 
Vaejovis hirsuticauda Banks (?)


----------



## LASERWOLF52 (May 11, 2011)

Thanks a ton! Ya it seems a lot of people on  these forums want everybody else to do the searching for them I was just wondering if there was anybody on here from idaho that knows good places to look.


----------



## Nomadinexile (May 11, 2011)

well, there probably isn't too many of us up their in Idaho!   Especially not people looking to flip rocks!     And a lot of us are very hesitent to give out location details, as many have returned to a beloved spot only to find it's been raided and destroyed.   So don't get discouraged if you don't get any direct locations.   I'll help you find some of your own though if you want.  

Let me get some maps up and I will add some stuff later here.


----------



## Nomadinexile (May 11, 2011)

I found a flicker with a H.s. from Ada county.   That would leave me to believe that you should be able to find them between Mountain Home and Ontario, OR.   Still not sure about anything east.   Much farther north of Ontario and I think you will find slimmer pickings as well. 

Engage and I will continue on...


----------



## idjust (May 12, 2011)

When it gets a bit hotter, Bruneau Dunes Park has them according to the ranger I spoke with yesterday.


----------



## teamster6 (May 12, 2011)

I am in the southeast idaho poky area. I have seen them here in the foot hills outside of town. I think they are the desert hairy species.

t6


----------

